# iPad



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Pre-ordered today, 32GB Wifi only @£499.

Hoepfully a sexy alternative for the netbook when browsing on the couch


----------



## markonline1 (Jul 12, 2007)

I was dead set I wasnt going to bother with one of these....................... until I tried one in the Apple store when I was in the States the other week. I have 100% backtracked. sure, it may not be perfect, but it feels and looks so perfect that I just have to get one!!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

really tempted by one myself...


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Had mine for a couple of weeks now...

I asked myself before I knew I was getting one (it was a surprise birthday present) "what would I use it for?" 

I use it for everything now, surfing the web, mail, movies and the Sky and BBC apps are just even more enhanced than on the small screen of the iphone. The only thing is that while the battery life is fantastic! It takes ages to charge via the USB port. I had it on charge for the whole day from the USB port and it only managed to get to 65%.
A small thing, but worth mentioning..


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Discount Tech said:


> Had mine for a couple of weeks now...
> 
> I asked myself before I knew I was getting one (it was a surprise birthday present) "what would I use it for?"
> 
> ...


Yep, they take more power than a std USB port can handle, so it's slow - apparently it's ok from the supplied power adapter... thinking of getting one for reading in bed and on the train etc. But again it is 500 quid!

T


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

One of the lads at work ordered his this morning - 3G 32GB I think. Will have a play with it when it comes in a couple of weeks.
I will possibly get one when my laptop eventually breaks (though I am getting tempted by a Macbook Pro) - probably wont be long, it's a HP and currently after only slightly over 18 months old on it's fourth powersupply that I ordered last night.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

At £300 odd I woud look at them but at £500 its just too expensive IMO.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can get a decent spec laptop (small one too if you like) for £500 that can do everything.

Although I haven't used one and have an iphone I cannot see the point for the money!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Way over priced...BUT...no doubt i will get one lol.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris_R said:


> One of the lads at work ordered his this morning - 3G 32GB I think. Will have a play with it when it comes in a couple of weeks.
> I will possibly get one when my laptop eventually breaks (though I am getting tempted by a Macbook Pro) - probably wont be long, it's a HP and currently after only slightly over 18 months old on it's fourth powersupply that I ordered last night.


I don't know if I would have it as a replacement for my laptop. I have a MacBook that I could not be without either!The iPad is a good in-between a laptop and a iPhone. If I want to check my mail quickly on the road,I can just whip out the iPad and have instant access rather than having to wait for the laptop to boot up or awaken etc. Also browsing the web or watching a movie, it is just perfect for as well. Once it's launched in the EU as well you will start to see a lot of iPad specific apps appearing. The crappy thing about being an early adopter of the iPad is that the app store is locked out at the moment on it because it has not launched in the Uk yet. I am using it just now to reply on this thread.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah but we only really use our laptop for web browsing, queuing up downloads on our server, bit of iplayer or recipes in the kitchen - that sort of stuff. 
Literally don't use any of it's dual core, 64bit, 4GB of ram for doing anything other than that. Shame really when I think about it, that laptop cost me plenty, it's a touch tablet convertable laptop. Barely ever used the tablet function, or the inbuilt camera, or the other multitude of things it's capable of.
The two downsides I see as a laptop replacement - cannot sync my itunes libary to a iphone/ipod from the ipad - so the wife would be nagging me for use of the Mac upstairs all the time. Secondly the lack of flash support comes to bite us again, the daughter is forever on the laptop on the Dora or CBeebies websites playing games, that would be a big issue for us.
Macbook Pro it will have to be


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> At £300 odd I woud look at them but at £500 its just too expensive IMO.





Grizzle said:


> Way over priced...BUT...no doubt i will get one lol.


I want one too but seem too expensive! Apple are guits as well, they will have released it when the techs already been developed to make the next one 10x better!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The more I see these the more I fancy one but I so don't need one lol! Am more than happy with my 8 hour battery life asus netbook but...

Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

we have a mac book, mac book pro and 2 iphones .... would love one but just no need for it lol


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I pre-ordered, I'm sick of sitting with my Macbook Pro on my knee burning the sh*t out of my legs:doublesho. Told the wife it was for health and safety reasons
:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The wife off to NY in a few weeks, she asked me what i wanted as a gift for taking one for the team and staying with our little one.....

I was going to say a nice shirt, but wonder how much the smaller sized iPads are in the states???

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i preordered mine a week or so ago.. can't wait for it!

9 days 21 hours 43 mins until 8.30am on launch day... then the real count down begins


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Pre-ordered a 32GB Wi-Fi on 10th. Just as well as Apple were 114% - one-hundred and 14, not 14 - over-subscribed on the 10th so anyone pre-ordering after the 10th won't get them until 7th June.

For those comparing them to a laptop/netbook, they aren't meant to be a replacement/substitute for one, nor are they a super-size iPod Touch. i'm typing this on my MBP (burning my legs  ) sat in the lounge. When I want to go get a coffee/beer/glass of wine/go for a slash where do i put it? Floor? Chair? Coffee table? Any one of those, but sooner or later I'll stand/sit on it, spill something on it, knock it off the table. The iPad will be so much more convenient - just drop it in the magazine rack, simples - and I'll be able to do everything on the iPAd that I'm currently doing on my MBP


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Jake Humphrey had one for the F1 race at Monaco Sunday...... I was looking at that more than their watches this week!!!!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

is there a version with both wifi and 3g and if not will that be long in coming?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

S63 said:


> is there a version with both wifi and 3g and if not will that be long in coming?


How long did the iPhone come out after the Itouch?


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

S63 said:


> is there a version with both wifi and 3g and if not will that be long in coming?


The 3G version has wifi, and also has GPS.
It's available for delivery on June 7th if you pre-order now.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Can we just confirm, you cant make calls or surf via 3G on the iPad?

The wifes defo getting me one from NY in a couple of weeks..... What sizes are there?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Can we just confirm, you cant make calls or surf via 3G on the iPad?
> 
> The wifes defo getting me one from NY in a couple of weeks..... What sizes are there?
> 
> ...


you can't make calls via a GSM network, but you could make VOIP calls via an app like Skype.

You *can* surf internet, and use iTunes/App store etc via 3G.

The 3G model also has built in GPS, so you could use with apps like sat nav etc.

The range follows the Wifi models (16Gb, 32Gb & 64Gb)

HTH


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it only Apple uk selling these on day of release ?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I think they are cool and would look at buying one but not yet.

Got too much to buy before then lol


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

182_Blue said:


> Is it only Apple uk selling these on day of release ?


No - The DSG group has apparently signed a 60 day deal with apple so currys should also be selling them. Whether your local branch will get stock nobody knows


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Will be getting mine in the post on Friday


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> No - The DSG group has apparently signed a 60 day deal with apple so currys should also be selling them. Whether your local branch will get stock nobody knows


Correct, check your local PC worlds and curries on release day, but as always with apple, don't expect any discounts at all, even staff discount is forbidden on Ipads!!


----------



## Ads (Sep 23, 2006)

parish said:


> I'll be able to do everything on the iPAd that I'm currently doing on my MBP


See thats the problem with the iPad...... theres no Flash support, so if you go to a website with any flash integration i.e. menus, etc then you wont be able to use the full functionality.

I think Apple have really missed a beat here with no using Flash in its iPhone and iPad, thats the main thing putting me off getting one


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm struggling to see the benefits of these tbh, not starting an "I hate ipad" debate but just curious.

Parish mentioned he could slip it in a paper rack so as not to stand on it, surely you could just shut a laptop and do the same?

In a review I read the guy mentioned it was a bit on the heavy side and the on screen keyboard was a bit to big to use one handed so worked much better if you put it on a table.......wot like a laptop?

So it looks like you get a less powerful machine that has no flash support, why not just get a laptop or mac book if you want Apple.

Anyone shed anymore light on what the benefits are? I've got my smart phone (HTC desire) for portability, laptop for quick use, lounging about and the desktop for processor hungry stuff, storage etc.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I think the iPad is seen as the middleground between smart phone and laptop. It is essentially a more functional Kindle.

I see no use in it myself, although the bigger screen is obviously a huge benefit over a phone but for the price of it, I can't fathom why anyone would "need" one.

Computex is coming soon which will see a large amount of tablets running on Android, so will be cheap and have no licence fees attached which would be a better option unless you had a specific reason for sticking to Apple.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

It is such a lovely thing to use once you try one you'll understand. Got mine today and loving it.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

so i have an iphone 3gs (3g before that), i have am 18 month old macbook, which i use on my desk, as a decktop (wireless keyboard and mouse) 

do i need an ipad? :lol:

or shall i spunk the money on the new iphone? :lol: im finding it hard to resist


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I got one this am from pc world, is it a waste of money ., probably but I don't care I love it lol. Ps now to jailbreak it lol


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

the iPad should be called the uSheap.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

stedman said:


> the iPad should be called the uSheap.


Psst...uSheep. :lol:

"If you can't get your hands on an iPad today, why not just hold your iPhone really close to your face?"


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm on mine now and it's superb for browsing etc.

Has anyone bought a decent case for the iPad? I didn't like the apple one or the incase faux leather.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

flyfs6 said:


> I'm on mine now and it's superb for browsing etc.


How are the flash videos?


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ lol


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not bothered about flash.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Popped into currys today. Had to laugh there was a red carpet, a load of ipad boxes and a security guard.... And no-one playing with the demo units. 
Had a quick play. Works well for what it is and there is a market for it but IMO overpriced. I would take one at £300 but not £500. You can get a he'll of a laptop for that money now


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Please dont troll the page, some people are actually interested, if you are not then simply go and play somewhere else


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Is that aimed at me 182_blue?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

182_Blue said:


> Please dont troll the page, some people are actually interested, if you are not then simply go and play somewhere else


Yet with roles reversed of people trolling against Windows, no one pops up...just saying...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Rob_Quads said:


> Is that aimed at me 182_blue?


Nope. .


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

jamest said:


> Yet with roles reversed of people trolling against Windows, no one pops up...just saying...


Very true, everyone should grow up a bit


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

182_Blue said:


> Very true, everyone should grow up a bit


Fair enough, was only a slight joke.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

182_Blue said:


> Please dont troll the page, some people are actually interested, if you are not then simply go and play somewhere else


Like before public forum entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Like before public forum entitled to an opinion.


Yes but we have opinion and we have people trying to provoke an argument, the former is welcome, the latter isn't.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Yes but we have opinion and we have people trying to provoke an argument, the former is welcome, the latter isn't.


I thought it was friendly banter and Shaun on the power trip! lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Yes but we have opinion and we have people trying to provoke an argument, the former is welcome, the latter isn't.


I was going to post but Neil's post says it all :thumb:

As we were


----------

